# When does wood stop spalting?



## chippin-in (Jul 7, 2012)

So when does it stop? You have a log on the ground that is spalting. You mill it. Does that stop it? Or does it stop when you kiln dry it? Will it continue to spalt after milling while it is air drying?

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> So when does it stop? You have a log on the ground that is spalting. You mill it. Does that stop it? Or does it stop when you kiln dry it? Will it continue to spalt after milling while it is air drying?
> 
> Thanks
> Robert



1. When the moisture content gets below a certain percent. Guessing ~18ish% or less. 
2. When the temperature get below a certain point - varies a little for different fungi I believe but once it gets below ~65 it'll stop spalting. 
3. Also when exposed to too much sunlight I believe.

When any one or all of these factors are met it will no longer spalt. 

Not putting this forth as fact just loose observation from experience.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 7, 2012)

+1 for the temperature and moisture... Not sure about the sunlight since the fungi are inside the wood, but I truly don't know. You can google Seri Robinson and find out a lot about spalting from the queen of spalting herself... She's got a PhD in spalt!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2012)

DKMD said:


> +1 for the temperature and moisture... Not sure about the sunlight since the fungi are inside the wood, but I truly don't know. You can google Seri Robinson and find out a lot about spalting from the queen of spalting herself... She's got a PhD in spalt!



Thanks. Been to her site in the past but lost my bookmarks and never could remember her name.


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 7, 2012)

So theoretically, if I mill it, sticker it, keep it in the shade and keep it moist, it should continue to spalt as long as the temps are good. Or would it be better deadstacked? 

I have been to her site a while back. I will check it again tho. 

Thanks
Robert


----------



## DKMD (Jul 7, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> So theoretically, if I mill it, sticker it, keep it in the shade and keep it moist, it should continue to spalt as long as the temps are good. Or would it be better deadstacked?
> 
> I have been to her site a while back. I will check it again tho.
> 
> ...



I would think your best bet would be to keep it in log form until you get the look you're after. Dead stacked would be my next favorite option since it would be the best way to keep in moisture after milling. To some degree, it's always a bit of a crap shoot, and for some timbers, the difference between beautiful and rotten is about 30 minutes.:dash2: 

Looking forward to seeing some pics and hearing how things go with your project.


----------

